# 2017-2018 Merit List For Foreign Students Applying To HEC Schools Under SFS



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

Hey guys, I had applied in September from Canada and was wondering if anyone has heard anything yet? I applied to Khyber, Ayub, DOW, and a few others through the HEC online application (and have also sent the paper copy).


----------



## lee98 (Aug 21, 2017)

Aren?t we supposed to send the paper copies after the merit list has been put up online?


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Can you guys clear up my misunderstanding (if it even is one). I heard that if you have a Punjab domicile then you can not apply for seats for SFS under HEC is that true?

- - - Updated - - -



BilalSyed said:


> Hey guys, I had applied in September from Canada and was wondering if anyone has heard anything yet? I applied to Khyber, Ayub, DOW, and a few others through the HEC online application (and have also sent the paper copy).


The application is due on October 30th for SFS under HEC and I heard that the merit list comes out like the first week of November so there's still some time left.


----------



## lee98 (Aug 21, 2017)

Yes disguised angel you can?t apply to hec sfs if you have a Punjab domicile!


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

What are your guys SAT 2 scores?


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

Like a 1910/2400 combining all three of them. What about you?


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

I got a 2150/2400.Have you aplied to army medical on foreign seat?


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

no because the merit was pretty high and i missed the deadline


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

Oh i see.Do you know roughly what the closing merit was for Khyber medical college in the past years?


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

i have no idea sorry


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

Kk, so its November. Please let us know if any of you get any news regarding admission.


----------



## Shahmiraik (Sep 5, 2017)

When will they release merit list ?
Why are they so slow ?


----------



## Zainchaudhry (Nov 8, 2017)

Guys what do u think what will be the lowest merit this year...


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

I didn't do too well on my SATs or equivalency, just hoping for the best now. IsA everything will be fine, what schools did you guys apply to?


----------



## S.Kaiba (Nov 8, 2017)

Does anyone have a clue or even an estimation of when they might release the merit list or Send out either emails or letters. Ive called Hec a couple of times in the past week and even sent out an email , but no one has replied. If anyone has any information please let us know.


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

They will in a few days.Whats your SAT 2 score?


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

Too embarrassing lmao ^

- - - Updated - - -

I just got emailed the results, unfortunately I did not get accepted into khyber or ayub for mbbs  but rather bacha khan.


----------



## lee98 (Aug 21, 2017)

I got into ayub! (My first choice!!) I might wait until ptap comes out?


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

I got into Khyber


----------



## kforkhan (Nov 13, 2017)

Waheed98 said:


> I got a 2150/2400.Have you aplied to army medical on foreign seat?


Hey bro!
I have also applied under hec and am curious what your equivalence marks were under Ibcc?Please share if u dont mind

- - - Updated - - -

Hey bro
Are u going to go to Bacha Khan.Let me know cause thats where they have thrown me as well


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

It was 81 percent.I am going to Khyber not Bacha khan.


----------



## kforkhan (Nov 13, 2017)

are u going to go to Bacha Khan.Let me know cause thats where they have thrown me as well

- - - Updated - - -

sorry my bad.Was trying to reply to bilalsyed post.Anyways I am from Edmonton.Are u from Canada as well?


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

Oh no prob.Im from Amreeka


----------



## kforkhan (Nov 13, 2017)

sorry my bad.Was trying to reply to bilalsyed post.Anyways I am from Edmonton.Are u from Canada as well?


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

kforkhan said:


> are u going to go to Bacha Khan.Let me know cause thats where they have thrown me as well
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> sorry my bad.Was trying to reply to bilalsyed post.Anyways I am from Edmonton.Are u from Canada as well?


Yeah bro the merit lists might change but if not I'll be going to Bacha Khan. Edmonton eh? Cool cool, Ive got family friends in Calgary, Im originally from Toronto but been living in Regina for the past 6 years.


Yeah


----------



## kforkhan (Nov 13, 2017)

lol.When are they going to start classes?I am a bit worried of missing on the content.Are u in pakistan right now?

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

Where r u from in Pakistan.What was ur equivalency marks?I will be going to bacha khan as well if nothing changes

- - - Updated - - -



BilalSyed said:


> Yeah bro the merit lists might change but if not I'll be going to Bacha Khan. Edmonton eh? Cool cool, Ive got family friends in Calgary, Im originally from Toronto but been living in Regina for the past 6 years.
> 
> 
> Yeah


Oh well at least we are both from west canada?Are u in Pakistan right now?I am here in edmomton right now and dont know if i should leave now or later for pakistan


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

kforkhan said:


> lol.When are they going to start classes?I am a bit worried of missing on the content.Are u in pakistan right now?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Really not too sure about classers man, apparently they dont start seriously for the first month or so, but Ive also heard that they might start in December. Im still in Canada rn, Im going to ask my dad to call some people in pakistan to figure out dates and all that. I got 881/1100 for my equivalency and Im from Peshawar. Hby?


----------



## kforkhan (Nov 13, 2017)

I am from Mardan?What are you doing nowadays?I am going to the U OF A for engineering.Lol


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

I was born in Mardan haha, but we lived in Pekhawar, Pukhto darzi? I dropped my uni classes ( was in kinesiology ) didn't wanna pay for the full semester if I wasn't going to stay.


----------



## kforkhan (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey Bilal
I have also been accepted to Bacha Khan...I am from Edmonton.Are u planning to leave for Bacha Khan and if so, when?I am also planning to go

- - - Updated - - -

Hey Bilal
I have also been accepted to Bacha Khan...I am from Edmonton.Are u planning to leave for Bacha Khan and if so, when?I am also planning to go

- - - Updated - - -

Hey Bilal
I have also been accepted to Bacha Khan...I am from Edmonton.Are u planning to leave for Bacha Khan and if so, when?I am also planning to go

- - - Updated - - -

Hey Bilal
I have also been accepted to Bacha Khan...I am from Edmonton.Are u planning to leave for Bacha Khan and if so, when?I am also planning to go

- - - Updated - - -

Hey Bilal
I have also been accepted to Bacha Khan...I am from Edmonton.Are u planning to leave for Bacha Khan and if so, when?I am also planning to go

- - - Updated - - -

Hey Bilal
I have also been accepted to Bacha Khan...I am from Edmonton.Are u planning to leave for Bacha Khan and if so, when?I am also planning to go

- - - Updated - - -

Ow yar pukhtu razi.Za hum da mardan yam.Ko da sasketetechwan number de we nu mata private msg ye ka ya ba za darkam hpal


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

teek shwa, us darta ralegam


----------



## lee98 (Aug 21, 2017)

Guys my parents went hec and they said nearly 60 percent of people have confirmed their seats!


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

Which college did you want?


----------



## lee98 (Aug 21, 2017)

I wanted ayub and got ayub!


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

I got an email saying you're only supposed to contact the college to confirm your admission after you've gotten your final award letter, how did they confirm their admission?


----------



## lee98 (Aug 21, 2017)

Sorry my bad I should?ve chosen better words I meant that the people on the provisional merit list have confirmed their places I suppose on the list for Now?


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

lee98 said:


> Sorry my bad I should?ve chosen better words I meant that the people on the provisional merit list have confirmed their places I suppose on the list for Now?


Ooohhh ok, that makes sense haha


----------



## lee98 (Aug 21, 2017)

I have a letter to take to ayub next week! There also releasing the 2nd it list next week(as far as I?m aware)


----------



## lee98 (Aug 21, 2017)

*theyre


----------



## SarbazKhan98 (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyone know when the open merit list is coming out? And can we confirm our admission rn and go based on the first merit list?


----------



## hmirha (Nov 19, 2017)

Hey guys, by reading through this thread I?m assuming a lot of you have already applied and even have found out where ur going. Im actually kind of confused about this whole process so Im gonna ask you all some questions and Id appreciate it so much if I got some answers. Im gonna be applying for mbbs through the foreign seats next year. Im currently finishing up grade 12 in calgary, Canada. Just starting off with the ibcc equivalence certificate, how do they equalize your mark? Do they use only grade 12 and 11, do they deduct the 15% from each course mark separately or average your mark and then deduct? And I heard for Albertans the deduction is less than 15% is that true? If after the deduction the average is below 60% then they dont give you an equivalence certificate? And lastly, what courses will they look at? Ive tried calling the ibcc office but they dont pick up so I thought Id try asking here.


----------



## hmirha (Nov 19, 2017)

And do I have to write the SAT II?


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

Yes you have to write the SAT II subject tests, in biology, chemistry and physics/math. As far as the classes you need, you'll need biology, chemistry and physics in grade 11, and 12, and english in all four highschool years. For me they calculated my grade 9 & 10 together as the FSC equivalency ( I think its called fsc or fssc something like that lol) and a second equivalency for my grade 11 and 12 called HSSC (again something like that). For me they did deduct 15% but I've heard people say they've gotten both more and less. Try really hard to boost your highschool grades, I retook some classes just to make a clean 95% average so my chopped up IBCC grade would still be an 80. The highschool grades also count for 60% of your application so it makes a big impact.


----------



## hmirha (Nov 19, 2017)

BilalSyed said:


> Yes you have to write the SAT II subject tests, in biology, chemistry and physics/math. As far as the classes you need, you'll need biology, chemistry and physics in grade 11, and 12, and english in all four highschool years. For me they calculated my grade 9 & 10 together as the FSC equivalency ( I think its called fsc or fssc something like that lol) and a second equivalency for my grade 11 and 12 called HSSC (again something like that). For me they did deduct 15% but I've heard people say they've gotten both more and less. Try really hard to boost your highschool grades, I retook some classes just to make a clean 95% average so my chopped up IBCC grade would still be an 80. The highschool grades also count for 60% of your application so it makes a big impact.


For grade 11 and 12 do they take an average of bio chem physics and English and then deduct the 15%? So they won?t be looking at math? Here, grade 9 and below don?t have percentages it?s a 1-4 grading scale but theres no overall grading, they split up each subject into understanding participation and other weird things like this so how are they going to deduct from that?


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

hmirha said:


> BilalSyed said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you have to write the SAT II subject tests, in biology, chemistry and physics/math. As far as the classes you need, you'll need biology, chemistry and physics in grade 11, and 12, and english in all four highschool years. For me they calculated my grade 9 & 10 together as the FSC equivalency ( I think its called fsc or fssc something like that lol) and a second equivalency for my grade 11 and 12 called HSSC (again something like that). For me they did deduct 15% but I've heard people say they've gotten both more and less. Try really hard to boost your highschool grades, I retook some classes just to make a clean 95% average so my chopped up IBCC grade would still be an 80. The highschool grades also count for 60% of your application so it makes a big impact.
> ...


For grade 11 and 12 they take five courses per year (biology, chemistry, physics, English, and any other elective course of your choice) and then the same thing for grade 12. 
Then they'll take the average of all ten courses and take 15% off from that. 
Also don't forget that sats make up 50% of your total, grades 11 and 12 make up 40% and grades 10 and 9, 10%, so each 11/12 course will take up 4%, so study accordingly, my point is you might think that school work is important but they're gonna cheat you of your marks, so just prepare well for your SATs and don't flunk them, if you get a solid 750+ on all three sats you'll be able to get into almost any school of your liking 
Then you have to send your transcripts and alot of other paper work to the IBCC, they'll make the equivalace by them selves. They'll deduct marks depending on what type of exam and school system you have, for example; if you have a centralized examination system them they'll take of less marks, but for normal students like us whose teachers make the tests and exams (And not he board of education) they'll get 15% cut off 
If you're applying this year I think it's a bit too late for you :/ the equivalence process takes some time and you're also saying you haven't done your SATs yet so... (edit: oh okay got it, you're applying next year. Best of luck







)

Even if you don't get your marks in percents they have their own way of deducting marks so don't worry, you won't be discriminated against when it comes to taking away your hard earned marks

Edit: No, They won't be looking at math, I dropped both advanced functions and calculus and vectors in grade 12 because I didn't need it and partly because I hated every thing to do with it 
Also remember (although it's common knowledge) if you want to take the math subject test instead of physics, make sure it's math II, colleges no longer accept math I. & for your physics sats there are no calculators allowed but for mathII You can use a calculator so keep that in mind


----------



## hmirha (Nov 19, 2017)

Hamanah said:


> hmirha said:
> 
> 
> > BilalSyed said:
> ...


Ok thank god for math then, cuz I really don?t like physics ? So I?ll take the bio chem and math SATs but for the equivalence certificate do you choose between math or physics or is physics decided? Can you do the SATs online or do you have to go to Pakistan to write them? And when approximately are SATs (when did you write them)?


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

hmirha said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> > hmirha said:
> ...


For equivalence you have to give physics
SATs are American tests you have to make an account on the collegeboard.com And then Register for the test, the test dates will vary depending on the region you live in. Testing centres will be set up where you live and you can choose where to take the test. But don't worry because they're are usually 4 different dates that you can take the tests, usually in September, January, March, And June, if I'm not mistaken ( I did physics in march and bio and chem on the same day in june). Each subject test is approximately an hour long, you can take all three on the same day or spread them out. (Personally I wouldn't take all three together unless you want to finish your last test with your brain feeling like mush)
You'll get the results 4 to 5 weeks from the test dates
But the books, study well, remeber that they use negative marking so be careful the question can be quite sneaky, good luck


----------



## hmirha (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you for all the help. Honestly I appreciate it so much


----------



## hmirha (Nov 19, 2017)

If the ibcc look at math chem bio and English, for the fifth course will they look at any other course? Like any option? Will they accept physical education (gym) ??


----------



## disguised_angel (Sep 23, 2017)

hmirha said:


> If the ibcc look at math chem bio and English, for the fifth course will they look at any other course? Like any option? Will they accept physical education (gym) ??


I know gym is a requirement for graduation in majority of the states in the U.S atleast it was in Maryland, so you should be fine as long as u have taken bio chem physics english and math in ur high school career. An honestly, when they do the conversion for u, there just gonna divide your GPA NOT QPA by 4.0, multiply that by 100 and subtract 15%. Thats basically what they do so if u wanna know what ur aggregate will me after the conversion then just do that.


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

Before officially enrolling in a college do we need to take any documents with us to the HEC office in person? Like transcripts, domicile certificates, equivalency certificates, etc?


----------



## SarbazKhan98 (Sep 7, 2017)

Anyone know when second merit is coming out?


----------



## anees707 (Nov 29, 2017)

anyone care to explain when is second merit list coming out? and how will we get admitted


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

Apparently the second list should be out this week, and I'm not entirely sure of this, but I think you confirm your admission with the school in person


----------



## hayatullah (Jan 6, 2018)

*Bacha Khan Medical College*

Hi All!

Just a quick question for students at bacha khan medical college. 
I wanted to know how is bacha khan medical college?
i applied through hec and will most likely land in bacha khan. 
Also is it true that you could be promoted to Ayub or Kmc if a spot open up?

Hope to hear from you guys soon.
Thanks
Hayatullah

- - - Updated - - -

Hi man Hows bacha khan medical college. Just wanted to know how is it. Most likely will end up there.


----------



## nabeelzahid1003 (Oct 22, 2018)

when the 2017-2018 Merit List For Foreign Students 
merit list was announced ?


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

hayatullah said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Just a quick question for students at bacha khan medical college.
> I wanted to know how is bacha khan medical college?
> ...


Hey man, I ended up in KMC after the second merit list, theres always a few spots open in the second list, just gotta make sure your merit is pretty close to the closing merit in the first list


----------



## fozia123 (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey I am also a canadian student thinking of applying next year. Is there any way I could stay in touch with you to get updates on the process?
Would really appreciate it.


----------



## habban (Dec 7, 2018)

*Merit List*



BilalSyed said:


> Hey guys, I had applied in September from Canada and was wondering if anyone has heard anything yet? I applied to Khyber, Ayub, DOW, and a few others through the HEC online application (and have also sent the paper copy).


could you send me the merit list for the year you applied for. I just want to know how much average marks I need to get in medical school in pakistan. I am also applying from canada. thankyou


----------



## Zooqan pawar (Mar 8, 2019)

Ugh I would've gotten into Ayub, but I didn't apply.
Is 83.5% high enough how many seats are available for Ayub?


----------



## sana.5612 (Jul 18, 2018)

Zooqan pawar said:


> Ugh I would've gotten into Ayub, but I didn't apply.
> Is 83.5% high enough how many seats are available for Ayub?


 Yeah you would’ve gotten in. Ayub has 8 seats


----------

